# Was ist mit der Haut?



## Mac Gill (14. Mai 2002)

Hallo,
beim Brathänchen (jaja, off topic) ist IMHO die Haut das Beste. Wie seht ihr das bei den diversen Fischrezepten.

Ich bin da bisher als Mitglied der 
        ->Forelle ungeschuppt in Alufolie auf dem Gill<-  
oder
        ->Zweiseitenfiletier<- 
-Fraktion nie auf die Idee gekommen, beim Fisch die Haut mitzuessen. Ein Bekannter, der zum Grillen kam hat erst diesen Wunsch geäußert und meinte das die Haut prima schmecken würde.

Bei welchen Zubereitungsarten und Fischen wird die Haut mitgegessen (mit oder ohne Schuppen? :g )?
Welche Fischhaut schmeckt gut, welche eher nicht?

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## Bergi (14. Mai 2002)

HI!
Ich esse nur bei einer Fischart die Haut mit:Forellen.Aber nur wenn sie gebraten sind!Entschuppen mache ich nicht,weil ich gerkeienen nerv dazu habe,eine Forelle zu entschuppen.Also hier ist die Haut echt eine delikatesse!!1

Bergi


----------



## chippog (14. Mai 2002)

ist zu ganz vielen prozent eine geschmacksache! fische, die mit haut zubereitet werden können, sind nur zum beispiel eigentlich alle. oftmals hat die haut ja ganz einefach einen schützenden effekt. kross gebraten (&quot;hähnchen&quot ist sie dann für viele eine delikatesse. aber auch gekocht bekommt sie so mancher runter. probieren geht über theorigesülze. ein bischen gesunder menschenverstand kann manchmal auch ganz praktisch sein: steinbutt im backofen ganz zubereitet, die obere haut abmachen und weg damit(!) wegen der vielen &quot;steine&quot;, da sie im mund fürchterlich nervig sein können. die untere haut probieren! es ist ja auch eine frage des rezeptes, und des anrichtens auf dem teller. zum beispiel bei makrele sieht die haut ja schick aus. ob sie dann auf dem tellerrand liegt oder mit runter geht, siehe erste zeile. die fischhaut schützt auch die fette direkt unter der haut, die mitgegessen die reinste gesundheitskur sind. mein tip: experimentiert herum!!! woher wollt ihr sonst wissen, was euch am besten schmeckt!! selbst wenn hier die allerwildesten tips gehandelt werden, wisst ihr immer noch nicht, ob ihr das auch (nicht) mögt. wie hätte ich denn sonst entdecken sollen, dass mir lumbhaut am filet mitgebraten prima schmeckt? also, skitfiske und dann rinn inne küche und rumexperimentiert! chippog


----------



## ollidi (14. Mai 2002)

Forelle und Plattfische gebraten mit Haut. Dabei entfällt auch das Schuppen. Die Schuppen bei den Fischarten sind so klein, daß sie beim Essen nicht stören.
Barsch un Zander schuppe ich immer vorher, wenn ich die Haut mitessen will. Ist zwar ein wenig mühselig, aber es lohnt sich.


----------



## Seehund (14. Mai 2002)

chippog hat es ja schon ausführlich beschrieben, den Umgang mit der Fischhaut einfach mal ausprobieren.

Beim Dorschfilet lass ich die Haut extra drann, einmal hält es das frische Dorschfilet besser in der Pfanne beim braten zusammen, zweitens schmeckt sie  mir besonders gut wenn sie dann gemehlt und goldgelb knusprig gebraten ist.

Wie gesagt, hier ist probieren angesagt.


----------



## hecht24 (14. Mai 2002)

also ich finde die haut schmeckt super beim fisch
 :q  :q


----------



## Pottwal (16. Mai 2002)

Skin is the best.. :q


----------



## til (16. Mai 2002)

Einen Nachteil hat die Haut und das darunterliegende Fett: wenn das Wasser nicht so ganz sauber ist, sammeln sich da die üblen gerüche (und wahrscheinlich auch die Schadstoffe). Deshalb häute ich Fisch(filets) aus belastetem Süsswasser immer und schneide oft auch noch das dunkle Zeugs entlang der Seitenlinie weg. Besonders Forellen können da einen eckligen Trangeschmack anhäufen, auch wenn das Wasser &quot;fast&quot; sauber ist.


----------



## havkat (17. Mai 2002)

Moin Mac Gill!
Barsch oder Zanderfilet natürlich mit (geschuppter) Haut. Nur auf der Hautseite liegend , schonend braten. Gebratene Makrele nur mit Haut, voll legger. Platte aus der Pfanne ohne Knuspermantel? Undenkbar!

@ollidi
Du solltest Plattfische immer &quot;schuppen&quot;, also gründlich sauberschrubben. Die Brüder buddeln sich nicht nur im Sand, sondern auch in Schlick ein (Flundern). Kann den Genuss deutlich schmälern. :v


----------



## chippog (17. Mai 2002)

das mit det schlickgeschmack ist mir zwar noch nicht untergekommen, kann ich mir aber vor allem bei flunder vorstellen. havkat meint nicht entschuppen, sondern entschleimen, will ich vorlauter weise mal behaupten. fisch ordentlich mit salz abreiben, abspülen und trockenwischen, sollte in der regel ausreichen. bin auf andere methoden neugierig! skitfiske aus göteborg, chippog


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2002)

Ist mir zuviel Arbeit mit dem Schuppen, das muß ich zugeben. Wenn mir aber einer die Fische schuppt esse ich sie auch gerne mit Haut.
Ansonsten filetieren und Haut weg (die Reste geben schönen Fond) und das Filet in mein Magen.


----------



## chippog (17. Mai 2002)

so ist das nun mal mit euch köchen, für euch selber muss es schnell gehen, denn schliesslich kocht ihr ja schon während der arbeitszeit. meine kumpels hier in schweden, beide köche, machen fast nur in djunk food, sobald sie für sich alleine kochen... wir aus den kleinkinderfamilien haben ja fast die gleiche seuche, wenn der stress am grössten ist, du heufig bei mcdoofnals frisst... und fischfilets pur geht halt eben schneller! schneller einzufrieren, schneller aufzutauen, schneller zuzubereiten, schneller vom teller... und nicht dieses ohrenbeteubende iiiiiihhhh! hauttt!! papa, mach dat weg!!! mahlzait und vorher aus tiefster seele, skitfiske aus göteborg, schweden, kurazeitig jedoch åndalsnes, norwegen. chippog


----------

